# How to reduce ping for smartphone?



## Minhaz (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi. I am trying to reduce my pin to lowest possible level. I have 50 mbps and when I use wifi and I use speed test app on my cell phone (Samsung galaxy S20), it shows ping of 17. speed test app ping measurement also legit?

How to reduce it even more? 

I heared one technique is to pluging smartphone to USB C and USB C to ether net cable. Any other additional ways?

Thank you?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

17ms is perfectly acceptable, so I don't understand why you'd want to reduce it even more. What's the imperative here?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I agree with Colin that 17ms (0.017 seconds) is considered an acceptable ping time for many applications.

What is the ping time from your phone to the WiFi access point? If it is much lower than 17 ms, then the delay is mostly between the WiFi access point and the site being pinged.

Can you run a TRACERT instead of PING?


----------



## Minhaz (Jan 1, 2005)

cwwozniak said:


> I agree with Colin that 17ms (0.017 seconds) is considered an acceptable ping time for many applications.
> 
> What is the ping time from your phone to the WiFi access point? If it is much lower than 17 ms, then the delay is mostly between the WiFi access point and the site being pinged.
> 
> Can you run a TRACERT instead of PING?


I have some idea that ping of 17m is decent. But I am participating in an online auction where I need to have lowest possible ping.

*What is the ping time from your phone to the WiFi access point?* - How to know that please?

*Can you run a TRACERT instead of PING? - *how to do that please? is this a tool i need to download into my cell phone?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry, this is an exercise in sheer futility.


----------



## Minhaz (Jan 1, 2005)

lochlomonder said:


> Sorry, this is an exercise in sheer futility.


your opinion only. and opinions are weakest form of statements.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The only time you have any control over is the time from your device to the router. This will typically be less than 1 ms unless there is interference or other traffic on the wireless (Wi-Fi) network. So, make sure there is no other device using the LAN (this is how you should do the speed test anyhow), have no or minimal obstacle between router and device, and make sure there is no interference from other wireless networks.


----------



## Minhaz (Jan 1, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> The only time you have any control over is the time from your device to the router. This will typically be less than 1 ms unless there is interference or other traffic on the wireless (Wi-Fi) network. So, make sure there is no other device using the LAN (this is how you should do the speed test anyhow), have no or minimal obstacle between router and device, and make sure there is no interference from other wireless networks.


What about "smartphone to USB C and USB C to ether net cable". I saw a guy doing this on youtube and ping came down 23 to 12m? No idea who made you moderator. That is my thought.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Minhaz,

Rudeness towards a Moderator, or any other member for that matter, will not be tolerated. It has earned you a warn against your account with loss of two points. Please be more respectful of those trying to help in the future and if you have a problem with something use the report button.


----------



## Minhaz (Jan 1, 2005)

Cookiegal said:


> Minhaz,
> 
> Rudeness towards a Moderator, or any other member for that matter, will not be tolerated. It has earned you a warn against your account with loss of two points. Please be more respectful of those trying to help in the future and if you have a problem with something use the report button.


If I loose 2 points the Trusted advisor should also lose 2 points and this moderator should not be given opportunity to resolve such issues.

I wanted to know something Trusted advisor saying " this is an exercise in sheer futility". This is not rude?

And then I reported, and moderators even agreeing to the Trusted Advisor. See the pic attached.

So trusted advisor can put their thought which is offensive and moderator will back it up but I cannot?

If you encourage these statements. People will go to posts and comment some unproductive, bullying comments and no action will be taken.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Minhaz said:


> I wanted to know something Trusted advisor saying " this is an exercise in sheer futility". This is not rude?


I took that as well as the Moderator's response to your report to mean what you are trying to achieve is an exercise in sheer futility not a rude comment towards you.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

In accordance with this section of the rules, there will be no further comments regarding this matter in the thread. If you wish further clarification then please do so privately.

https://forums.techguy.org/help/rules/


> Under no circumstances shall any action, decision or rule change made by the administration (Moderators and/or Administrators) be discussed, argued or criticized in the forums. Any such posts or threads will be promptly deleted without notice.


----------



## Minhaz (Jan 1, 2005)

Cookiegal said:


> action, decision or rule change made by the administration (Moderators and/or Administrators) be discussed, argued or criticized in the forums.


Since you made it very clear distinction. I feel good knowing Moderators and Administratiors are some elite and cannot be questioned which is very pathetic. But thank you for letting me know.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Minhaz said:


> What about "smartphone to USB C and USB C to ether net cable". I saw a guy doing this on youtube and ping came down 23 to 12m?


I assume that this is a method to connect a smartphone to the router via ethernet rather than via wireless. If that reduces ping time then there is a problem (see my previous post) with the wireless network--interference or other traffic on the wireless network.

I am typing this on a laptop connected by Wi-Fi. Other traffic on my LAN is an ethernet connected Apple TV streaming a live baseball game. The ping of the router from this laptop is 1ms. Since my Wi-Fi is working well I could not improve ping time by switching to ethernet.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Minhaz said:


> your opinion only. and opinions are weakest form of statements.


You are dealing in milliseconds here. Do you honestly think if you get a ping rate down from 17ms to, say, 10ms that your own reactions will benefit you in an online auction? That's simply ludicrous and I stand by my original comment.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is another aspect we have not yet covered in this thread. Ping time is highly dependent on other traffic on the network. That's why when measuring you want to have as little other traffic as possible on your LAN. We have a lot of control over the amount of traffic between our ISP's gateway computer and our LAN but no control over the traffic over the rest of the internet. Below you'll see that I got 206ms pinging Yahoo.com. A little later I managed to get that down to 46ms. (I bolded the times in the copy.) Looks like a tremendous improvement, right?

What I did between those two pings is nothing except sit on my hands for about 2,000ms!  The difference in time is random, depending on other traffic.

------------------begin copy of two commands from Command Prompt-----------------------
C:\Users\Terry>ping yahoo.com -n 1

Pinging yahoo.com [74.6.143.26] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.6.143.26: bytes=32 time=*206ms* TTL=49

Ping statistics for 74.6.143.26:
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 206ms, Maximum = 206ms, Average = 206ms

C:\Users\Terry>ping yahoo.com -n 1

Pinging yahoo.com [74.6.143.26] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.6.143.26: bytes=32 time=*46ms* TTL=49

Ping statistics for 74.6.143.26:
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 46ms, Maximum = 46ms, Average = 46ms

C:\Users\Terry>
------------------end copy of two commands from Command Prompt-----------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Minhaz said:


> Since you made it very clear distinction. I feel good knowing Moderators and Administratiors are some elite and cannot be questioned which is very pathetic. But thank you for letting me know.


I will entertain this one more time for two reasons, one, because you missed the point which was the bolded part:


> Under no circumstances shall any action, decision or rule change made by the administration (Moderators and/or Administrators) be discussed, argued or criticized *in the forums*.


And two, because I failed to quote the entire section which led to some confusion, it reads:


> We are always open to new ideas and suggestions. Please feel free to post any in the Site Comments and Suggestions forum, or contact a Moderator or Administrator privately (if you prefer). However, keep in mind that Site Comments and Suggestions, or any other forum for that matter, is not a place for members to complain or argue about actions taken by the moderators. Should you have any grievances or concerns that you wish to express then you are expected to follow the outlined procedure below:
> 
> If you don't agree with the action taken (or not taken) after reporting an incident then contact a Moderator privately for further discussion. If the matter in question involves a Moderator then contact another Moderator. Please allow 24 hours for them to respond. Following that, should you require further clarification then contact one of the site Administrators, Cookiegal or LauraMJ. Finally, if you're still not satisfied with the explanations given then, as a last resort, contact the site owner (TechGuy) whose decision is final.
> 
> ...


Now we can let this thread get back on track.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Minhaz said:


> *Can you run a TRACERT instead of PING? - *how to do that please? is this a tool i need to download into my cell phone?


It is my understanding that PING and TRACERT functions are not native to the Android operating system. If you installed an app that lets you PING an address, see if it also supports a TRACERT to an address. The difference is that PING gives you the total data travel time to the destination address. Using TRACERT gives you the delay for each hop the data takes between each router and network switch between your phone and the destination address. The first hop time is between your phone and the WiFi access point. You may be able to slightly shorten that time with a different hardware connection and possibly tweaking settings on the phone. You have no control over the timing for all the other hops.

Unless you are running automatic bidding software on your phone, shortening a 17 mSec ping time may not get you much, as human response time from seeing an updated auction's current bid to clicking on a link to increase your bid will be more than 17 mSec.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No matter the ping time between your device and your router, you are still going to rely on all the other devices between you and your destination host. For example to get to Google, I have to go through 17 devices before I get to Google:


```
C:\>tracert google.com

Tracing route to google.com [142.250.176.14]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.126.9.253
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  172.16.192.202
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  curly.telcom.*.edu [206.207.42.2]
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  rick-eth-3-33.telcom.*.edu [172.17.32.189]
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  morty-100g-0-0-0-2.telcom.*.edu [172.17.130.18]
  6     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  arthricia-v400.telcom.*[172.17.130.141]
  7     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  beth-bueth-10-1970.telcom.*.edu [172.17.8.116]
  8     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  206.207.226.193
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
10    16 ms    10 ms     8 ms  hundredge-0-0-0-24.1020.core1.tucs.net.internet2.edu [198.71.47.176]
11    17 ms    19 ms    18 ms  fourhundredge-0-0-0-0.4079.core1.phoe.net.internet2.edu [163.253.1.108]
12    19 ms    16 ms    17 ms  fourhundredge-0-0-0-3.4079.core1.losa.net.internet2.edu [163.253.1.112]
13    20 ms    28 ms    49 ms  ae-7.4078.rtsw.losa.net.internet2.edu [163.253.0.149]
14    27 ms    15 ms    19 ms  ae-3.0.rtsw.wilc.net.internet2.edu [162.252.69.170]
15    16 ms    16 ms   179 ms  162.252.69.171
16    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  108.170.247.225
17    16 ms    15 ms    15 ms  142.251.79.39
18    25 ms    24 ms    24 ms  lax17s51-in-f14.1e100.net [142.250.176.14]

Trace complete.
```
if any of those have bandwidth utilization issues then the ping time will go through the roof.

Unless you have a complete direct connection with a cable to the auction site, (as in A to B) what you are asking for is impossible. You are also have to consider the environmental aspects that can affect wireless or even the hardware on the phone for the USB-C to Ethernet, including the Ethernet cable itself. It may simply not be effective enough.

For any real-time sites like stock market and auctions, you should be doing this with a computer that has at least 1Gbps Ethernet port, connected directly to the modem that also has 1Gbps port with a CAT6 cable, and then the modem to have a Coax (cable internet) or Fibre connection with sufficient speeds on both upload and download... and even then you are stuck with the back bone of the ISP and anything past them.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

And lastly, it depends where the site is located. For example, the company I worked for is in the UK:


```
8     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  206.207.226.193
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     7 ms     8 ms     9 ms  hundredge-0-0-0-24.1020.core1.tucs.net.internet2.edu [198.71.47.176]
 11    18 ms    17 ms    18 ms  fourhundredge-0-0-0-0.4079.core1.phoe.net.internet2.edu [163.253.1.108]
 12    18 ms    17 ms    19 ms  fourhundredge-0-0-0-3.4079.core1.losa.net.internet2.edu [163.253.1.112]
 13    17 ms    19 ms    19 ms  fourhundredge-0-0-0-48.4079.agg2.losa2.net.internet2.edu [163.253.1.19]
 14     *       16 ms    15 ms  mpr1.lax2.us.above.net [206.223.123.71]
 15   137 ms   137 ms   136 ms  ae20.cs2.lax112.us.zip.zayo.com [64.125.25.124]
 16    30 ms    30 ms    30 ms  ae21.mpr1.slc2.us.zip.zayo.com [64.125.26.19]
 17    30 ms    30 ms    30 ms  ae4.mpr2.slc2.us.zip.zayo.com [64.125.26.165]
 18   136 ms   136 ms   136 ms  ae11.cs1.den5.us.zip.zayo.com [64.125.26.42]
 19   137 ms   137 ms     *     ae5.cs3.ord2.us.eth.zayo.com [64.125.29.18]
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22   141 ms   137 ms   136 ms  ae12.mcs1.lhr11.uk.eth.zayo.com [64.125.28.225]
 23   142 ms   142 ms   142 ms  94.31.30.167.ipyx-180002-001-zyo.zip.zayo.com [94.31.30.167]
 24   143 ms   143 ms   143 ms  78.24.91.20.srvlist.ukfast.net [78.24.91.20]
 25   142 ms   143 ms   142 ms  78.24.91.16.srvlist.ukfast.net [78.24.91.16]
 26   143 ms   143 ms   143 ms  78.24.91.12.srvlist.ukfast.net [78.24.91.12]
 27   142 ms   142 ms   142 ms  78.24.91.8.srvlist.ukfast.net [78.24.91.8]
 28   143 ms   143 ms   143 ms  78.24.91.81.srvlist.ukfast.net [78.24.91.81]
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.
```
As you can see the ping times go up around the 18th device. I do have a small delay when I go to the site.


----------



## Minhaz (Jan 1, 2005)

lochlomonder said:


> You are dealing in milliseconds here. Do you honestly think if you get a ping rate down from 17ms to, say, 10ms that your own reactions will benefit you in an online auction? That's simply ludicrous and I stand by my original comment.


I am in a market place where say there is only 2000 products and there is around 50000 buyers. There is a count down and 10 to 0 and then buy button appears. Thousand of people click buy button at the same time. so only first 2000 buyer who clicked buy button as soon as it appears and with lowest ping with get the product. So my goal is to reduce ping as much as I can. Does it make sense to you now?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

We understand that but you still have other factors that can interfere. You want a lower ping, move to where the server is located. That’s how you will get a lower ping.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

> Does it make sense to you now?


You see, it made sense to me from the get-go, and therein lies the issue. James has given you an excellent run-down of all the permutations involved in Internet telecommunications, so there's no sense in me going over the same ground.


----------



## Minhaz (Jan 1, 2005)

lochlomonder said:


> You see, it made sense to me from the get-go, and therein lies the issue. James has given you an excellent run-down of all the permutations involved in Internet telecommunications, so there's no sense in me going over the same ground.


yeah no sense to talk to you anymore regarding this at the moment.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

It's mostly been stock brokers using computer triggered transactions that buy into what you're asking.
There it counts in a big way.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Minhaz said:


> so only first 2000 buyer who clicked buy button as soon as it appears and with lowest ping with get the product.


It is also possible that the winners have much quicker than the average reaction time for many people. Human reaction times can be measured in about the 140 ~ 300 mS range. Even if you got to a zero ping time, you could still be slow on the trigger to hit the Buy button when it appears. Think you are fast? Here is a link to an online reaction time tester.

https://faculty.washington.edu/chudler/java/redgreen.html

The winners on the site in question may also have special software running on a fast computer that can detect the site server sending the command to make the Buy button appear on the screen and emulate a click on the Buy button.


----------

